# Screaming Directly in Your Ear



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Any ideas why a tiel would be all happy, scamper up to your shoulder and all of a sudden stick their face in your ear and piercingly scream out? Shandy has started that and it is really not fun for me 

I put him off of my shoulder immediately and back on the cage. Sunny never does it.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know but if you find out WHY they do that (attention?) let me know. My male lovebird does that. It's so piercingly loud I have to stop and shake my head and my ear rings. I'm starting to notice that he seems to do it as a "warning." Say if I get too close to my African Grey's cage (the lovebird is afraid of the Grey, for good reason). He's also done it if he sees a bird through the window, or anything else he sees as a threat to me (and him). So, you might look around next time yours does it and see if he's actually being your watch bird.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a male courting behavior. It is LOUD, though.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL, hahahaha, must laugh right now, because Joe does it too and yes IS IT LOUD..... he blew my brain out my other ear ... his latest trick is to hold my earring tight, so I cannot move my head and then CHIIIIRP....


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Ugh, Grigio does it too. My husband recently told me that I say "What?" a lot so I think it's affected my hearing.


----------

